# Squirrel Stroganoff (crockpot)



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Alright guys heres the recipe for some squirrel stroganoff, I'd never cooked squirrel before and from some posts online I was a little worried on the end product.........I was very pleased with the end product and I had to pass this dish along to all who might want to try it.  

5-8 squirrels deboned
2 cups water
2 Onions (medium size)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 1/2 cups of sour cream
12 oz of sliced mushrooms (you can use less. I like shrooms)

after you have deboned the squirrel roll it in flour, salt, pepper mixture and then fry it real fast, only long enough to lightly brown the outside, this will help lock in moisture and flavor, then after you are done with that toss it in the crock pot with, the soups, onions, water, and mushrooms, cook it on hight for 25-35 minutes stirring fairly reguarly, then add the sour cream after a half hour and then turn down to low, I let mine cook for 7 hours and it was excellent....super tender...enjoy!


----------

